# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [LG] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ LG wd-80160f ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ... ΔΕΝ ΣΤΙΒΕΙ...ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ... ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΑΚΡΗ !

## mxp

Γεια σας παιδια, η περιπτωση αυτη με εχει κουρασει πολυ…εχω καταντησει καθε βραδυ μετα την δουλεια να ξενυχταω μαζι με το πλυντηριο (ελεγχοντας τον κυκλο πλυσης), για να εντοπιζω το προβλημα...

το μοντελο ειναι το wd-80160f αγορασμενο το 2007. 
http://www.lg.com/gr/support/product/support-product-profile.jsp?customermodelcode=wd-80160f&matchedmodelcode=not_matched&searchenginemo  delcode=wd-80160f&initialtab=warranty&targetpage=support-product-profile#

το service manual ειναι εδώ.

http://www.jordansmanuals.com/servicemanuals\lg\washing\wd8016f\wd-8016f service manual.pdf


εχω ρωτησει το τοπικο σερβις lg μεσω τηλ. και μου ειπαν οτι μαλλον ειναι η πλακετα..το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει πλεον καταργηθει σαν ανταλακτικο (απαραδεκτο)…

ετσι και εγω αποφασισα να κανω ενα πιο διεξοδικο ελεγχο , μηπως και ειναι αλλου η ζημια..
το προβλημα ειναι το εξης, δεν μπορει να ολοκληρωσει τα προγραμματα και να σβησει.
περιγραφω συντομα μια λειτουργια

( πχ. προγραμμα «*γρηγορο πλυσιμο 30λεπτων*» στους 40ο και στις 400 στροφες στυψιμο (εχει επιλογες 400-600-800 στροφες)
1. παιρνει νερο
2. ο καδος ξεκιναει ( δεξια – αριστερα)
3. σταματαει την εισαγωγη νερου.
4.η αντισταση ζεσταινει το νερο.
5.κανει πλυση κανονικα.
6. αργοτερα η αντλια εξαγωγης αδειαζει το νερο.
--------------------
7. ξανα παιρνει νερο
8. ο καδος ξεκιναει ( δεξια – αριστερα)
9. σταματαει την εισαγωγη νερου.
10.κανει πλυση κανονικα (χαμηλες στροφες).
11.αργοτερα η αντλια εξαγωγης αδειαζει το νερο.
----------------------
12. ξανα παιρνει νερο
13. ο καδος ξεκιναει ( δεξια – αριστερα)
14. σταματαει την εισαγωγη νερου.
15.κανει πλυση κανονικα.
16. αργοτερα η αντλια εξαγωγης αδειαζει το νερο.

---------------------- το θεμα ξεκιναει απο εδω και μετα…
17. η αντλια εξαγωγης εξακολουθει να δουλευει απο το νο16…
το νερο το εχει ομως βγαλει και κανει θορυβο, ανοιξα το φιλτρο και ειναι λιγο νερο το οποιο χυθηκε και μετα ειχε μονο αφρονερα)
(ο σωληνα αποχευτευσης ειναι σωστα τοποθετημενος 1μ αο το εδαφος και τα νερα τα αδειαζει στην ταρατσα)
ο χρονος που απομενει ειναι 6 λεπτα.
18. η αντλια εξαγωγης εξακολουθει να δουλευει
19. η αντλια εξαγωγης εξακολουθει να δουλευει
20.ο καδος περιστρεφετε δεξια αριστερα
21. η αντλια εξαγωγης εξακολουθει να δουλευει
22.ο καδος προσπαθει να περιστραφει γρηγοροτερα αλλα σταματαει μετα απο λιγα δεπτερολεπτα.
23.η αντλια εξαγωγης εξακολουθει να δουλευει
και παει λεγοντας…
μετα απο 1-2 ωρες κολλημενο σε αυτο το βημα,
η αντλια εξαγωγης εξακολουθει να δουλευει (σαν να υπολειτουργει λογο ελειψης νερου..και κανει ενα θορυβο σαν χρου- χρου - χρου)
αλλα η περιστροφη του καδου δεν συνεχιζετε…

οταν ομως βαλω ενα παρομοιο προγραμμα «ξεβγαλμα-στυψιμο» με κρυο νερο και χωρις στυψιμο
τοτε το προγραμμα τελιωνει και η ενδειξη δειχνει το end…
*τι εχω κανει…*
1.αλλαξα πιεσσοστατη (12€) – ελεγξα το σωληνακι του αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν εχει τρυπα..
2.καθαρισα την φισα του μοτερ, μια επαφη ειχε λιγο υγρασια και εβαλα και σπρει επαφων..
3.εκανα τα διαγνωστικα οπως λεει το service manual (εικόνα).
*
δειτε παρακατω τα τέστ.*
QC test.JPG

*αποτελεσματα*
νο αποτελεσμα
1 . οκ (παρατηρηση, σε καποια δοκιμη μαζι με την περιστροφη δουλευε και η αντλια εξαγωγης..σε καποια αλλη δοκιμη τεστ οχι)
2. οκ (παιρνει κανονικα πολλες στροφες το μοτερ ~600)
3. οκ (παιρνει κανονικα πολλες στροφες το μοτερ ~800)
4. οκ (συχνοτητα σταθμης νερου ~ 25 - 26κhz)
5. ok
6. ok
7. ok
8. οκ
9. οκ (η αντλια παιρνει εντολη και δουλευει , σε καποιο τεστ ομως δεν δουλεψε η αντλια , η συχνοτητα σταθμης νερου ηταν ~26κhz)
10. οκ

4.εχω μετρησει (πατωντας 3 κουμπια ταυτοχρονα «επιλογη-θερμοκρασια-στηψιμο») κατα την διαρκεια πλυσης
και η συχνοτητα σταθμης νερου ειναι ~23.8-24khz .
5. εχω μετρησει (πατωντας 3 κουμπια ταυτοχρονα «επιλογη-θερμοκρασια-στηψιμο») μετα –κατα την αποστραγγιση
και η συχνοτητα σταθμης νερου ειναι ~25-26khz .
6.στο προγραμμα «αντλια» , η αντλια αδειαζει το νερο που ισως υπαρχει στον καδο και μετα ολοκληρωνει το προγραμμα..
7.εχω δει το φιλτρο – σωληνα εξαγωγης κλπ.

*τι μενει να δω ακομα…*
να δω μηπως εχει καποιο σκουπιδακι στην πλαστικη βαση που ενωνει των καδο με το σωληνακι που πιεσσοστατη…
να δω ολες τις φισες προς μοτερ, μηπως εχει θεμα καλωδιωσης…
(αφου πολλες φορες το πλυντηριο ηταν εκτος ισορροπιας και χοροπηδουσε στο δωματιο)
ρουλεμαν ??δεν νομιζω..

παιδια τι αλλο να κανω??
παρακαλω πειτε μου …
η πλακετα νομιζω παντως οτι ειναι οκ..
τεχνικο απο lg δεν θελω να φερω γιατι τα 40-50€ δεν περισσευουν αφου μπορει και να μην βγαλει ακρη..
επισης καλυτερα να τα μαζευω για να παρω καποια στιγμη καινουργιο… (την γυναικα μου ομως πως θα παλεψω..)
μαλλον bye bye lg...

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας…συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα...
καθε προταση καλοδεχουμενη.. 
Μάνος

----------


## leosedf

Μάνο καλώς ήλθες. Στα επόμενα μηνύματα σου αν μπορείς μη γράφεις κεφαλαία.
Σίγουρα κάποιος που ξέρει θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

έχεις κοιτάξει τον αισθητήρα πίεσης του νερού για την αντλία?

----------


## mxp

Έχετε δίκιο μετα που το έγραψα το κατάλαβα,
Ελπίζω πάντως να βρεθεί μια λύση.



> Μάνο καλώς ήλθες. Στα επόμενα μηνύματα σου αν μπορείς μη γράφεις κεφαλαία.
> Σίγουρα κάποιος που ξέρει θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## mxp

Μιχαλη δεν ξέρω αν εχει αισθητηρα πίεσης η αντλία...
Ξεχωριστό εννοώ..

Αυτός που υπαρχει ειναι με φεριτη και δίνει στην πλακέτα
Αυτόν μήπως εννοείς?
Αν ναι τον εχω αλλαξει χωρις βελτίωση.

Μανος





> έχεις κοιτάξει τον αισθητήρα πίεσης του νερού για την αντλία?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Συνήθως έχει και ένα λαστιχάκι από το κάδο
Είναι ενα μικρό παραλληλόγραμμο.

----------


## mxp

Το μονο λαστιχακι που παει απο την καδο στον πιεσσοστατη το εχω τσεκαρει και δεν εχει κατι μεσα ουτε'...
δεν εχει καποιο αλλο προς αντλια κλπ..
Έλυσα ολο το πλυντήριο (και την πλακέτα αλλα δεν βλέπω κατι το επιλήψιμο πάνω της)..
Μετρησα κατι αντιστάσεις αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω και πολλα πανω της...

Αρχιζω και απογοητεύομαι...
Ευχαριστώ πάντως Μιχαλη.

(αυτα εννοείς /?)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27779
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27778


Πρεσσοστάτης: 6601EN1005A.jpg
6600fa1704x

*Σχέδιο .*

σχεδιο.png






> Συνήθως έχει και ένα λαστιχάκι από το κάδο
> Είναι ενα μικρό παραλληλόγραμμο.

----------


## konman

Αν το βαλεις χωρις ρουχα σε κανονικο προγραμμα τοτε κανει στυψιμο;

----------


## mxp

Konman, oταν έρθει η ωρα του στηψιματος, προσπαθει να κανει "ομοιομορφη κατανομη των ρουχων"...
και ποτε δεν καταφερνει να κανει το στηψιμο..
Το μονο που κανει ειναι να ανεβαζει στροφες για 2-3 δεπτερολεπτα και μετα παλι κοβει και ο κάδος γυρίζει δεξια αριστερα περιστροφη , η αντλία εξαγωγής δεν σταματάει..μαλλον περιμένει το στήψιμο...

Πριν λιγο αφου ηταν κολλημένο το 5 λεπτό πρίν απο το τέλος του προγράμματος, μου εβγαλε μια ενδειξη στην οθονη UE (οι οδηγιες λενε τα εξης γιαυτο το error :
ue-error.gif

Σκέφτηκα οτι μαλλον ο* αισθητηρας που ελεγχει την ανομοιομορφη κατανομη βαρους * δεν αφήνει το μοτερ να παει στις πιο πολλεσ στροφες και να στιψει..
Επισης θυμηθηκα οτι πολλες φορες οταν δουλευε σωστά, χοροπηδούσε στο στηψιμο..(και ισως εχει βλαβη απο αυτο? )

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω δει καποιον αισθητηρα για την κατανομή του φορτίου, απο που το καταλαβαίνει απο το μοτερ??
Μηπως εχουν χαλάσει τα ρουλεμαν και δεν μπορεί να κανει σωστη καταναομη και να αρχισει το στήψιμο?

Αν ξέρει κάποιος η του εχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο ας βοηθήσει!
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά πάντως..
Μανος





> Αν το βαλεις χωρις ρουχα σε κανονικο προγραμμα τοτε κανει στυψιμο;

----------


## konman

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω δει καποιον αισθητηρα για την κατανομή του φορτίου, απο που το καταλαβαίνει απο το μοτερ??


Για αυτον το λογο σε ρωτησα αν το κανει χωρις ρουχα.
Ο αισθητηρας των στροφων κανει αυτην τη δουλεια 
και ειναι πισω απο το μοτερ (δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα 
γιατι θα ειχε προβλημα στο τεστ που εκανες)




> Αν ξέρει κάποιος η του εχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο ας βοηθήσει!


Μου εχει ξανα τυχη και ηταν η πλακετα, 
καλο ειναι να αποκλεισουμε και καποιες αλλες πιθανοτητες.

----------


## mxp

Ευχαριστω Konman,




> Για αυτον το λογο σε ρωτησα αν το κανει χωρις ρουχα.


καταλαβα...

το θεμα ειναι οτι γιατι ενω στο τεστ μπορει να δωσει εντολη η πλακετα να στιψη στις 600 Ή 800 στροφές ενω
στο κανονικο προγραμμα οταν ερθει η ωρα της στιψης δεν μπορεί? αρα φταιει ο αισθητηρας στροφών..
συμφωνεις με την αποψη για τα ρουλεμάν?Ισως φταινε αυτα και δεν μπορει ο αισθητηρας να υπολογισει σωστά?

πάντως αν ειναι η αιτια η πλακέτα δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να βρώ άκρη..
δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμη εχει καταργηθει..εχω βρει μια απο ισπανια περιπου 100€ + μεταφορικα... (δεν συμφέρει)
και δεν ξέρω κ αν επισκευάζετε..

το καλο ειναι οτι τα εχω ψάξει όλα..
*εχει μεινει* Ο αισθητηρας των στροφων
μπορω να το τσεκάρω??

πάντως ειναι σκετη απογοητευση.. ειδκα επειδη ειναι κ LG..Που δεν βρισκεις ακρη...

τα λεμε.
αναμενω νεότερα.
αλίως απο δευτέρα πάω για ψάξιμο..
μάλλον κανένα candy (250- 280€ )..που κ να χαλασει το πετάω απευθείας...

Μανος

----------


## mxp

Γεια σας,
Τσεκαρα και τον αισθητήρα στροφών..
Ηταν στο μοτερ απανω, μανω στον αξονα εχει ενα μαγνητη του οποιου η βιδα ηταν λασκαρισμένη (νομιζα οτι ειχα βρει την ζημια), 
τον εβγαλα τον καθαρισα και το βιδωσα σφιχτα.μετα δοκιμασα παλι καποιο προγραμα με η χωρις ρουχα αλλα και παλι οταν ερθει η ωρα του στιψιματος δεν μπορει να στιψει..
DSC_1498.jpgDSC_1503.jpgDSC_1505.jpgDSC_1506.jpg
Στο διαγνωστικο τεστ ομως τα καταφερνει μια χαρα...και εχει και ενδειξη 800 Ή 600 στροφες ανα λεπτό..


Αυριο θα παω σε  ενα γνωστό ηλεκτρονικο  την πλακετα μηπως και μπορει να ανιχνευτει κατι απλο (απίθανο?) ...
Μετά θα την βουτηξω σε _ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη_ , και θα δω...

DSC_1501.jpgDSC_1502.jpg

τι να πω.. 
εγκαταλειπω....

Μανος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία σου ... όπου φαίνεται ο "καρβουνοσυλλέκτης" του άξονα του μοτέρ ... δεν μου αρέσει που είναι σχεδόν κατάμαυρο από υπολείμματα από τα καρβουνάκια . εμπειρικά σου λέω ότι αυτό είναι πρόβλημα στο να δώσει "πλήρη ισχύ " στις στροφές του μοτέρ ... και ίσως επηρεάζει (και δεν διαμοιράζει σωστά το ρεύμα στα πηνία του ρότορα) . φρόντισε να καθαρίσεις άψογα τον καρβουνοσυλλέκτη (όχι με γυαλόχαρτο ) με προσοχή και απαλά . ακόμη και στα χωρίσματα μεταξύ των χάλκινων επαφών.  και βάλε καρβουνάκια καινούρια (κατά προτίμηση σκληρά) γιατί με τέτοιο "απαράδεκτο" μαύρισμα που βλέπω μάλλον έχει πολύ μαλακά καρβουνάκια και επόμενο ήταν. και κάνε δοκιμή.

Και αυτό σαν τελευταία δοκιμή .... αν και με τα όσα παραπάνω είπες . και πάλι παίρνω επιφυλάξεις γιατί δήλωσες ότι δουλεύει και ολοκληρώνει σε άλλο πρόγραμμα. 
Αλλά πάλι ισχύει το παραπάνω που έγραψα "ως αιτία " διότι μπορεί στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που ΔΕΝ σου δουλεύει (άγνωστο πως το προγραμμάτισε η LG) . να ΜΗΝ φτάνει στις σωστές στροφές που πρέπει είτε είναι 600 ή 800 κτλ με αποτέλεσμα να μην αντιλαμβάνεται ο "προγραμματισμός" του που "βρίσκεται και που βαδίζει" .

----------


## konman

DSC_1501.jpg      Να σου αλλαξει αυτον τον πυκνωτη.

----------


## mxp

> προς Μιχάλη


Σε ευχαριστώ, θα καθαρίσω και τον καρβουνοσυλλέκτη (τον ειχα ειδη καθαρίσει λιγο με λιγο χαρτί,, αλλα μάλλον θα το λυσω και με ενα πανι θα τον κανω να λαμπει)

Το πρόγραμμα που ολοκληρώθηκε και φάνηκε η εδειξη END ηταν αυτο οπου  ειχα επιλέξει να μην κάνει στύψιμο *(α επιλογή)* ..
*ο επιλογέας στυψίματος εχει τις επιλογές*
α. χωρίς στύψιμο
β.400 στροφές
γ.600 στροφές
δ.800 στροφές 

Αυτό που παρατήρησα(το έχω ξαναγράψει) οταν παει να ξεκινησει και καλά το στήψιμο ειναι οτι  αρχίζει να ανεβάζει στροφές αλλα μετά απο 3 δεπτερόλεπτα κόβει και σταματάει..κανει 3-4 δεξιες - αριστερές περιστροφες και μετά απο λίγη ώρα ξαναπροσπαθεί να ανεβάσει.. και ούτω κάθε εξης.(εχτές το άφησα όλη νύχτα και το πρωί δεν έιχε τελειώσει ακόμα...

Τα καρβουνάκια πρέπει να είναι γνήσια? ή μπορώ να τα βρώ εκτός LG ? 
πρέπει να ξηλώσω ένα να το δείξω στο κατάστημα?




> προς Μάνο


Μάνο ευχαριστώ και πάλι , αξίζει να τον αλλάξει? η πλακέτα είναι γεμάτη σιλικόνη και θα είναι δύσκολο...
λές να αξίζει τον κόπο? υπέχρει τρόπος να αφαιρεθεί η σιλικόνη?πχ διαλυτικο η κατι άλλο?

Τα σχολιά σας μου εδωσαν μια ελπίδα..

----------


## konman

> Τα καρβουνάκια πρέπει να είναι γνήσια? ή μπορώ να τα βρώ εκτός LG ? 
> πρέπει να ξηλώσω ένα να το δείξω στο κατάστημα?


Δεν υπαρχουν γνησια και ιμιτασιον ειναι τα ιδια.





> Μάνο ευχαριστώ και πάλι , αξίζει να τον αλλάξει? η πλακέτα είναι γεμάτη σιλικόνη και θα είναι δύσκολο...
> λές να αξίζει τον κόπο? υπέχρει τρόπος να αφαιρεθεί η σιλικόνη?πχ διαλυτικο η κατι άλλο?


Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο.
Απο οτι ξερω δεν υπαρχει τροπος για να αφαιρεσεις την σιλικονη (καλο ειναι να την δει ενας ηλεκτρονικος).

----------


## mxp

> Δεν υπαρχουν γνησια και ιμιτασιον ειναι τα ιδια.
> 
>  Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο.
> Απο οτι ξερω δεν υπαρχει τροπος για να αφαιρεσεις την σιλικονη (καλο ειναι να την δει ενας ηλεκτρονικος).



Μαλλον με μια φαλτέτα αν την κόψω περιμετρικά θα γυρίσει και θα εχω πρόσβαση στην κάτω πλευρά , αυριο θα το δώ..
plaketa.jpg
Λές  οτι μπορεί να φταίει αυτός ο πυκνωτής?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε αν δεν βρεις γνήσια καρβουνάκια ότι άλλο βρεις αρκεί να είναι ίδιες διαστάσεις με τα προτότυπα. μέτρα τα με παχύμετρο ακριβώς , καθώς να έχουν και τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά όπως το αν έχουν φυτευτό "σύρμα" καλουπομένο μέσα στο κάρβουνο και αν τα προτότυπα έχουν μύτη λοξή , δεν πειράζει τόσο γιατί τα καινούρια που θα βρεις το πιθανότερο να έχουν επίπεδη μύτη , θα στρώσουν με το δούλεμα. Ή αν θες απλός καθάρισε μόνο τον συλλέκτη καλά και δοκίμασε πάλι τα παλιά . αρκεί να είναι όλα καθαρά.

----------


## konman

Δες πρωτα καρβουνακια και μετα τον πυκνωτη.
Αυτους τους πυκνωτες του ψαχνω και εγω για μια αλλη συσκευη.
 :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:

----------


## mxp

ok παιδιά...
Ξεκινάω με καθάρισμα αύριο...και αλλαγή στα καρβουνάκια..
Μετά βλεπουμε..




> Προς Μάνο


Κατασκευαστής πυκνωτή εδώ
και στοιχεια

*nterference Surpression Capacitors PCX2 335M series*

*Interference Surpression Capacitors**PCX2 335M series**MKT Radial Potted Capacitors*
*QUICK REFERENCE DATA*
Capacitance range(E6 series) :
0.01μf to 2.2μf


Capacitance tolerance :
±10%,±20%


Rated (AC) voltage 50 to 60 HZ :
275V~


Climatic Category :
40/100/21


Temperature range :
-40℃ ~ +100℃


Reference IEC specification :
IEC 60384-14(2nd edition) and EN 132400


Safety approvals :
UL 1414 & CSA-C 22.2 NO.1,ENEC,EK,CQC


Potting & Encapsulation material :
Qualified in accordance with UL94V-0


Safety class :
X2



*FEATURES*
♦10 to 27.5 mm lead pitch
♦Supplied loose in box and taped on reel
♦Consist of a low-inductive wound cell of Metallized Polypropylene film,
potted in a flame retardant case

*APPLICATIONS*
♦Fox X2-electromagnetic interference suppression
♦Specially designed to meet the NEW REQUIREMENTS of the new IEC 60384-14
specification(2nd edition)/EN 132400 requiring a 2.5kV peak pulse voltage
test and the UL1414 and CSA-C22.2 NO 1 specification

*Type List And Synopsis*








Μήπως αυτό ειναι το ίδιο



*AC 275V 1uF Polypropylene Film Safety Capacitors 10 Pcs**Please note that we are selling factory direct products. All our products are 100% brand new in manufacturer's packaging.*
Specification:
Product Name
Safety Capacitor

Dielectric Material
Polypropylene

Model
MPX

Series
X2

Capacitance
1uF

Tolerance
±10%

Withstand Voltage
275V AC

Rating Voltage
250V AC

Body Size (Approx.)
31.3 x 22 x 12.7mm/ 1.232" x 0.866" x 0.5"(L * W * T)

Lead Size (Approx.)
0.8 x 29.4mm / 0.031" x 1.157" (D * L)

Lead Spacing (Approx.)
27mm / 1.063"

Color
Yellow

Weight
101g

Package Content
10 x Safety Capacitors


Description:
X2 Series Safety Capacitor features DIP mounting type, compact size, applies to jumper the power line, EMI filters, switching power supply and other with security requirements, interference suppression requirements of electronic circuits and electronic devices.

----------


## spirakos

"OffTopic"

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (16-01-12)

----------


## konman

Μανο και η δυο πωλητες που εβαλες ειναι απο την Κινα (ποτε δεν ξαναπαραγγελνω οτιδηποτε απο την Κινα)

Το calgon ειναι μια μεγαλη απατη.

----------


## mxp

Δειτε λιγο το καρβουνάκι ..
θέλει αλλαγή??
Καλό βράδυ για σήμερα...
Αυριο θα δούμε...

P1060356.jpgP1060357.jpgP1060358.jpg






> Μανο και η δυο πωλητες που εβαλες ειναι απο την Κινα (ποτε δεν ξαναπαραγγελνω οτιδηποτε απο την Κινα)


Ο πρώτος είναι η εταιρια που το παράγει λέγετε PILKOR ..
Εψαξα λίγο και βρήκα μόνο μέχρι 250v εδώ , δεν ξέρω αν κάνει..
Άν βρώ θα σου πώ..


spirakos μου εφτιαξες την διαθεση..
ολη μερα εβριζα και τωρα γελασα...
αυριο θ ειναι η τελευταια του μερα..

αλιως δες τι θα πάθει (στις Full στροφές -  Test Mode)...

----------

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (16-01-12)

----------


## konman

> Δειτε λιγο το καρβουνάκι ..
> θέλει αλλαγή??
> Καλό βράδυ για σήμερα...
> Αυριο θα δούμε...


Τα καρβουνακια ειναι καλα, δες μονο μην εχουν ανοιξη στην μεση.
Αν το κανεις με το στυψιμο ειδοποιησεμε για να το δω.    :Biggrin: 
Καληνυχτα.

----------


## soulhealer

> Πριν λιγο αφου ηταν κολλημένο το 5 λεπτό πρίν απο το τέλος του προγράμματος, μου εβγαλε μια ενδειξη στην οθονη UE 
> 
> Σκέφτηκα οτι μαλλον ο* αισθητηρας που ελεγχει την ανομοιομορφη κατανομη βαρους * δεν αφήνει το μοτερ να παει στις πιο πολλεσ στροφες και να στιψει..
> 
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος η του εχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο ας βοηθήσει!
> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά πάντως..
> Μανος


έχω πλυντήριο ΜΟΡΡΙΣ 2 ετών.. Το ίδιο σφάλμα με εσένα UE μου το έβγαζε όταν η κοπέλα μου έβαζε να πλύνει μόνο το χαλάκι του μπάνιου.. έτσι το πλυντήριο έπλενε κανονικά αλλά όταν έφτανε στο στίψιμο έβγαζε UE  και σταματούσε.. Βάση δικού μου manual λέει ότι λίγα ρούχα στον κάδο.. πιθανών για προστασία του πλυντηρίου να μην στριφογυρνάει μονόπαντα,
γιατί όταν έβαζα το πλυντήριο με άδειο κάδο να πλύνει δεν έβγαζε κανένα αλαρμ ούτε άφηνε υπόλοιπο νερού μέσα στον κάδο.. Δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο μόνιμο πρόβλημα πάντως οπότε και δεν το έχω λύσει για να δω τι αισθητήρες έχει μέσα.. (πολύ θα ήθελα να το κάνω βίδες και να το ψάξω έτσι απλά για γνώση, αλλά Θα με σκοτώσει η κοπέλα αν το κάνω)

----------


## takisegio

χωρις να εχω ιδιαιτερη γνωση απο πλυντηρια απο τις φωτο των πλακετων βλεπω καλωδιοταινιες ειναι οκ; μηπως απο κραδασμους εχει προβλημα;;ο δευτερος υποπτος ειναι το μοτερ μαλον στη περιελιξη.πηγαινε σε περιελιξα να το ελεγξει

----------


## soulhealer

Πες τα παναγιώτη, είμαστε μαζί του!! για ένα πιο καθαρό σώβρακο ρε γμτ..!!
Παρεπιπτόντως το δικό μου πλυντήριο είναι μάρκα Morris WDW-71021 .. έχουμε αρκετές ομοιότητες μήπως βρεις κανένα ανταλλακτικό από εμένα λέω..

----------


## mxp

Παιδια καλημερα,
ευχαριστω για την συμπαράσταση..
Σημερα το πρόγραμμα εχει:
1.έλεγχο της κλειδαριας πορτας (μηπως δεν παταει καλα η επαφη..θα εβγαζε ομως καποιο error..)
2.λειτουργια χωρίς τον υμαντα που συνδεει το μοτερ με τον καδο..

Τα καρβουνακια μαλλον ειναι οκ..
Για την περιελιξη τι να πω...παει πολυ μετά...
Επίσης πυκνωτή δεν εχει μαλλον επειδη εχει ηλεκτρονικη ρυθμιση στροφων ?


Μετα το μεσημερι θα πιασω παλι δουλεια...
την πλακετα θα την δω σε λιγο με ενα ηλεκτρονικο..αλλα δεν νομιζω να καταλαβει και πολλα..
αφου δεν μπορει να την τσεκαρει υπο ταση...

----------


## mxp

δυστυχώς οτι και να εκανα σημερα , τα ιδια αποτελεσματα..
καθαρισα τις επαφες στον ροτορα , τσεκαρα καρβουνακια, εκανα τεστ χωρις ιμαντα, τσεκαρα τον μηχανισμο πορτας κ παλι τα ιδια
τι αλλο να κανω δεν ξερω..

*Το σημερινό ...
Το μοτέρ μερικές φορές για να ξεκινήσει ήθελε βοήθεια με το χέρι..
αλλιώς δεν εκανε καθόλου περιστροφή ?
Τι να είναι?*


Μάλλον *"Ηρθε το τέλος"
*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν μιλούσαμε για τα παλιά πλυντήρια (στο σημερινό σου πρόβλημα) . θα σου έλεγα να δεις τον συμβατικό πυκνωτή. Αλλά εδώ γίνεται από την πλακέτα 
Ίσως και το μοτέρ σου να έχει αρπάξει. αλλά που να κάθεσαι τώρα να μετράς ρεύματα στο μοτέρ για να δεις αν την ώρα που δεν γυρίζει σου έρχεται κανονικό ρεύμα από την πλακέτα. και αν ναι , τότε άντε να βρεις άλλο μοτέρ.
Φίλε Μάνο ... το κορίτσι σου , θα σε χωρίσει !! . Παράτα τα όλα και ποτέ μην διαβείς ξανά την πόρτα της LG . Στα κινητά τηλέφωνα μπορεί να πρόκοψε , αλλά εδώ στις οικιακές συσκευές το ξεφτίλισαν.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Δοκίμασε και ένα έλεγχο στον ιμάντα .  Σε ένα Μπραντ (πάνω πόρτα) δεν έστυβε από αυτό το λόγο ο ιμάντας του πήγενε  σφιχτά αλλά ο κανονικός μου έβγαλε τη πίστη για να μπει! Τα καρβουνα είναι καλά αν είναι να βάλεις βάζεις μόνο γνήσια (έχουν τη  κατάλληλη σκληρότητα για να μη τρώνε το συλλεκτη και τη κατάλληλη γωνία. (Αν δεν έχουν τη κατάλληλη γωνία βάζεις σμυριδόπανο στο συλλέκτη και πιέζεις το κάρβουνο ενώ κινείς το σμυριδόπανο για να τού δώσεις το κατάλληλο πάτημα).

ΥΓ. Το μοτέρ μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις αν γυρίζει και σε μία μπαταρία 12βολτ.  Δεν θα έχει δύναμη αλλά γυρνάει. (τυλίγματα στατη και ροτορα σε σειρά)

----------


## mxp

Μιχάλη ποτέ ξανα LG, 
*L*ife is no *G*ood with LG...
Φαντάσου οτι δεν υπάρχει πλακέτα καινούργια (οχι οτι θα την αγόραζα) απο την LG (μοντέλο του 2004)

Το μόνο που μου την σπάει είναι οτι εχω φτιάξει διάφορες βλάβες σε πλυντηρια φίλων , κλπ 
και το δικο μου δεν μπορω να το καταφερω...
και ακούω κ σχόλια απο την γυναικά, οτι "δεν μπορώ" ...

Γενικά δεν έχω μάθει να τα παρατάω (και να μην ξερω κατι , ψάχνω)
αλλα τελικά μάλλον δεν θα μου περάσει αυτη την φορά.. θα περάσει του %$#%$ Lg..



Μανος

----------


## konman

Με την πλακετα εκανες τιποτα;

----------


## mxp

Konman ,
Της έριξε μια γρήγορη ματιά αλλα τίποτα το σπουδαίο..
ο πυνκωτης δεν του φαινοταν χαλασμενος..
μονο μια μαυρη αντισταση ειδε διπλα του..
Δεν του την αφησα γιατί ηθελα να την δοκιμάσω..


Διαβασα επισης κατι για το TACHO (Ταχυμετρο)
Μπορει να έχει πρόβλημα αυτό ή το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας που διαβάζει τα δεδομένα του..
θα το μετρήσω κ θα δω την καλωδιωσή του..
block giagram wd-80160f.pngtacho.jpg



Παναγιώτη ,
έβγαλα εντελώς τον ιμάντα αλλα και πάλι δεν εκανε στίψιμο..
Καθάρισα και τα καρβουνάκια , και τώρα μερικές φορές θέλει βοήθεια με το χέρι για να εκινήσει το μοτερ..
χειροτέρεψε...




Πάντως έχω πέσει...
Απογοητεύτηκα..





> Με την πλακετα εκανες τιποτα;

----------


## mxp

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε μπορεί να δει πως τα πάει το πλυντήριο μου στα διαγνωστικά τεστ QC Test..
Μπορεί σε κάποιον να είναι χρήσιμο...πού ξέρεις...

_Αφού στύβει ...
Γιατί με ταλαιπωρεί.._.


Link Εδώ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15906597/WD80160F_QC_TEST.mp4 
(*δεξί κλιπk αποθήκευση ως*.. αλλιως μπορει και streaming)

(σε λίγη ώρα , τώρα ανεβαίνει)

Καληνύχτα

----------


## takisegio

μην απογοητευεσαι-αλλαξε ολους τους πυκνωτες απο τη  πλακετα.θερμανε τη πλακετα με σεσουαρ και δοκιμασε τι θα κανει

----------


## mxp

Thanks Παναγιώτη..
Μάλλον τώρα πλέων πρέπει να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά με την πλακέτα..
Λές να ειναι απο πυκνωτή η ζημειά? 
θα δείξει..
θα σας πω οταν εχω νεα...





> μην απογοητευεσαι-αλλαξε ολους τους πυκνωτες απο τη  πλακετα.θερμανε τη πλακετα με σεσουαρ και δοκιμασε τι θα κανει

----------


## takisegio

Νο1 υποπτοι σε πολλες βλαβες

----------


## MAKHS

Η πιεση του νερου προς το πλυντηριο ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε παραδέχομαι Μάνο ! είσαι σκύλαρος (με την καλή έννοια ) .. τέτοια υπομονή και επιμονή από τεχνικό δεν έχω ξαναδεί. 
Εγώ αν και πρώην τεχνικός στις οικιακές συσκευές (περισσότερο της παλιάς γενιάς με εγκεφάλους από πλατίνες χωρίς πολλά πολλά ηλεκτρονικά ) ... ποτέ δεν έχω αφιερώσει τόσο χρόνο σε 1 και μόνο συσκευή. (ίσως λόγω πίεσης χρόνου να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλες τις απαιτήσεις στο σύνολο των πελατών μου) . 
Αλλά και σε διαφορετικό είδος κάθε φορά (πλυντήριο , ψυγείο , κουζίνα , σκούπες, κτλ) . Και για να λύνω τα δύσκολα χωρίς να χάνω πολύ χρόνο έκανα και θυσίες με αγορές "υποθετικών ανταλλακτικών" για την επίλυση κάποιου προβλήματος για να "ξεμπερδεύω" στα γρήγορα.
Εσύ όμως βλέπω (και υποψιάζομαι) ότι πλέον δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο στο να το επισκευάσεις το συγκεκριμένο πλυντήριο ... αλλά ίσως το πήρες απάνω σου επειδή έχει και το κορίτσι σου πάνω από το κεφάλι σου ... που κάθε τόσο σου πετάει το .... " άστο δεν μπορείς" και βγάζεις κεραυνούς από τα αυτιά σου. Σε καταλαβαίνω 
Ε ... λοιπόν με αυτήν την προοπτική και εγώ μαζί σου. Μαζί και με τους άλλους που προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν.

Για πείτε μου βρε παιδιά . επειδή ακούω προτάσεις να αλαχτούν οι πυκνωτές στην πλακέτα . Έτσι για να καταλαβαινόμαστε μεταξύ μας. 

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι όντως έχει πρόβλημα κάποιος πυκνωτής (όπου λογικά αυτός ο πυκνωτής θα έχει σχέση και με την διαδικασία του κυκλώματος για το στίψιμο ) ... αλλά δεδομένου ότι ο Μάνος μας προείπε ότι αν το βάλει σε άλλη επιλογή και άλλο πρόγραμμα ... εκεί ολοκληρώνει και το στίψιμο (όπως μας λέει ο Μάνος) .

Τότε λογικά στο (άλλο πρόγραμμα που λέει ο Μάνος ότι το βάζει) και συγκεκριμένα στο πρόγραμμα (όπου τελικά δείχνει να μην στίβει αλλά μόνο βγάζει νερά) στα σημεία 18 έως 23 (στο πρώτο μήνυμα του) . 

Λέτε ρε παιδιά? να "διορθώνει" μόνος του αυτός ο υποτίθεται χαλασμένος πυκνωτής? (που δεν είναι "χαλασμένος" σε άλλα προγράμματα όπου κάνει το στίψιμο.?

 Που για μένα και πάλι λογικά από το ίδιο κύκλωμα θα περνά η (χρονο- εντολο - διαδικασία) για το στίψιμο και θα έχει λογικά μελετηθεί και κατασκευαστεί ?
ή έχουν άραγε κάνει αυτήν την  (χρονο- εντολο - διαδικασία) εντελώς "ανεξάρτητη" και "άσχετη" από τα άλλα προγράμματα. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. μόνο ο μαέστρος ο κατασκευαστής του όλου κυκλώματος που το μελέτησε ξέρει τι έκανε και πως το έκανε.

----------


## Papas00zas

Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση έχει να κάνει με το ολοκληρωμένο που δίνει τις εντολές, κι ακόμη χειρότερα, με το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα του πλυντηρίου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επομένος .. στην θέση του Μάνου (αν ήμουν επίμονος) ... και συγκεκριμένα με το πρόβλημα ότι ξεκινάει το μοτέρ αφού το γυρίσει "βοηθήσει" λίγο με το χέρι . Είναι να εντοπίσει 
1) Αν έρχεται το σωστό ρεύμα από την πλακέτα.
2) Αν ναι , τότε το μοτέρ σε περιελιξιά για έλεγχο.

Δηλαδή θα ακολουθούσα μια λεπτή και δύσκολη διαδικασία να το βάλω πρώτα σε πρόγραμμα όπου λειτουργεί καλά το μοτέρ στα σημεία 18 έως 23 (του πρώτου μηνύματος) . όπου κάνει το στίψιμο. και θα μετρούσα τι ρεύμα περνάει . 

Αργότερα θα το έβαζα στο πρόγραμμα που ΔΕΝ στίβει και θα μετρούσα αν έχει διαφορά . Για να βρω σε πιο από τα 2 είναι το πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ ? ή στην πλακέτα. 

Αν εντόπιζα στην πλακέτα ... θα άλλαζα ότι είναι εφικτό και διαθέσιμο πάνω στην πλακέτα .. και αν πάλι δεν δούλευε θα το σήκωνα όλο το πλυντήριο και θα το πήγαινα έξω από την πόρτα της LG .

----------


## gsfakian

Καλησπέρα αν και παλιό το θέμα ήταν ευκαιρία να ανακάλυψω το φόρουμ! Καλώς σας βρίσκω και θέλω και γω να αναφέρω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα για το ίδιο μοντέλο... Με Μονή διάφορα ότι εμένα θέλει μόνο την "βοήθεια" για να ξεκινήσει ειδικά όταν κάνει τις αργες περιστροφές... Έχω ψάξει πολλαπλώς τα πάντα και μάλιστα σήμερα έλυσα ξανά το μοτέρ κάνοντας κολλησεις στα άκρα του στατορα τα οποία ήταν με φισακια... Μέτρησα τυλιγματα όλα φαίνονται οκ. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται κατα την εκκίνηση όταν ο inverter δίνει ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα και ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός θόρυβος από την πλακέτα.. Αν το ακουμπήσω ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ τσιμπαει αμέσως και ξεκινά... Άραγε βρέθηκε λύση τελικά έτσι για την ιστορία ? εμένα με τσατισε τόσο σήμερα που παραγγειλα καινούριο.... Όμως μου έχει μείνει το "γαμωτο" μιας και το πλυντήριο είναι σαν καινούριο εσωτερικά κ εξωτερικά παρά τη ηλικία του...  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα αν και παλιό το θέμα ήταν ευκαιρία να ανακάλυψω το φόρουμ! Καλώς σας βρίσκω και θέλω και γω να αναφέρω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα για το ίδιο μοντέλο... Με Μονή διάφορα ότι εμένα θέλει μόνο την "βοήθεια" για να ξεκινήσει ειδικά όταν κάνει τις αργες περιστροφές... Έχω ψάξει πολλαπλώς τα πάντα και μάλιστα σήμερα έλυσα ξανά το μοτέρ κάνοντας κολλησεις στα άκρα του στατορα τα οποία ήταν με φισακια... Μέτρησα τυλιγματα όλα φαίνονται οκ. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται κατα την εκκίνηση όταν ο inverter δίνει ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα και ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός θόρυβος από την πλακέτα.. Αν το ακουμπήσω ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ τσιμπαει αμέσως και ξεκινά... Άραγε βρέθηκε λύση τελικά έτσι για την ιστορία ? εμένα με τσατισε τόσο σήμερα που παραγγειλα καινούριο.... Όμως μου έχει μείνει το "γαμωτο" μιας και το πλυντήριο είναι σαν καινούριο εσωτερικά κ εξωτερικά παρά τη ηλικία του...  Ευχαριστώ


πυκνωτη;;; κοιταξες;;


να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με τα μοτερ των πλυντηριων.εχουν δυο τυλιγματα για  πλυσιμο-στυψιμο; πως γινεται αυτη η επιλογη;ασχετως μαρκας ρωταω για 15 ετιας πλυντηριο με τον παλιο αναλογικο εγκεφαλο.

----------


## ipso

Απο τον προγραμματιστή (εγκέφαλο).

----------


## gsfakian

Ευχαριστα νεα!!! Μετα απο πολλεεεεεες ωρες... νευρα.. ψαξιμο κλπ... το προβλημα ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΟΛΟΣΧΕΡΩΣ!!!!! μαλιστα το πλυντηριο αλλαξε ακομα και θορυβο αφου ο ελεγχος του μοτερ δεν γινοταν σωστα... @vasilimertzani : πυκνωτη αυτα τα μοτερ δεν εχουν... στο συγκεκριμενο πλυντηριο δουλευει με συνεχες (chopped) ρευμα ελεγχομενο απο triac και ναι εχει δυο τυλιγματα στον στατη και ενα στο ροτορα.. σε συνδιασμους μεταξυ τους και αντιστροφη κανει αλλαγη περιστροφης και ταχυτητων.. Το προβλημα οφειλοταν ολοκληρωτικα στην πλακετα την οποια αφου παραγγειλα αλλη απο Ολλανδια (γιατι ο Μανος δεν βρηκε? μου ειπαν υπαρχει κανονικα) .. τελικα επισκευασα την δικη του ενω η νεα ερχεται... χα χα ετσι θα εχω μια spare.. αν χρειαστει κανεις(!)... Το προβλημα ηταν παρακαλω: ψυχρες (ψυχροτατες!!) κολλησεις στα 3 relay που αντιστρεφουν τα τυλιγματα, και ο πυκνωτης που ειναι σε σειρα με τον ροτορα 1μF ειχε κατεβει στα 0,33!!!. Τωρα οχι μονο δουλευει σωστα... αλλα ο ελεγχος του μοτερ ειδικα στα διαγνωστικα (εκει φαινεται πολυ καλα)... εχει γινει τρομερα "απαλος" και ομοιομορφος... σε λιγακι ακολουθουν φωτογραφιες.. αφου η επεμβαση εγινε με "χειρουργειο" μιας και η πλακετα ειναι βουτηγμενη σε μια ειδικη σιλικονη... Ευχαριστω ολους οσους συνεβαλαν στο θεμα μιας και εμενα με παιδευε πολυ καιρο και ολα αυτα που ειπωθησαν εδω μου εδωσαν διαφορα κινητρα να το ψαξω ετσι για το "γαμωτο"!!!!

Υ.Γ. Φυσικα (ευτυχως) προλαβα και ακυρωσα το καινουριο πλυντηριο, αφου αυτο εχει αλλα 10 χρονια ζωης!!! (φτου φτου!)

----------


## gsfakian

Προταση σε admins/mods: οπως και σε ξενα forums προτεινω οταν επιλυεται μια βλαβη/θεμα να μπανει διπλα στον τιτλο του το διακριτικο [Solved] / [Λυθηκε] ... θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο για οσους το ψαχνουν αργοτερα...  :Smile:

----------


## gsfakian

IMG_0011.jpg
εδω η "τομη" στο πισω μερος των relays

----------


## gsfakian

IMG_0014.jpgIMG_0015.jpgIMG_0017.jpg
Παραπανω οι κολλησεις μετα τον καθαρισμο απο την σιλικονη... παρα οτι γυαλιζουν διακρινονται τα 'κενα' πριν τις περασω ξανα με το κολλητηρι...ακολουθει ο "ενοχος" πυκνωτης 1μF /275V (μετρηθηκε 0.334) και τελος ανοιγμενο μεγαλυτερο κομματι και προσωρινη προσθηκη ενος 0,47/250 για να φτασω κοντα στο 1μF μεχρι να προμηθευτω τον ιδιο... και ετσι.. η λειτουργια ειναι πλεον αψογη! Ενημερωτικα θυμιζω τον τυπο του πλυντηριου WD-80160F και οτι θα εχω spare πλακετα καινουρια σε περιπτωση που χρειαστει καποιος!.. Το πλυντηριο νομιζω αξιζει...ειναι 10 χρονων και ειναι το πρωτο και μοναδικο προβλημα που εβγαλε μεχρι τωρα ενω ο κυκλος πλυσεων ειναι σχεδον μερα παρα μερα!!!

----------

Κυριακίδης (16-10-12), fokosg (21-12-14)

----------


## konman

Η αλλη πλακετα μπηκε κανονικα.
Αν δεν βρεις πυκνωτη ενημερωσε με.

----------


## gsfakian

> Η αλλη πλακετα μπηκε κανονικα.
> Αν δεν βρεις πυκνωτη ενημερωσε με.


konman καλημερα, Η αλλη πλακετα μπηκε κανονικα? .. δεν το καταλαβα  :Smile:  ... Πυκνωτη δε νομιζω να μη βρω.. 1μF/250 μου φαινεται πολυ συνηθισμενη τιμη... απλα δεν εχω προλαβει να παω να τον αγορασω!  :Smile:  ... Εχεις καποια σχεση με τον Μανο που αρχικα ανοιξε το θεμα? (Ηρακλειο και οι δυο ή απλα ο ιδιος λογαριασμος!?  :Smile:  ) Ευχαριστω!

----------


## konman

> konman καλημερα, Η αλλη πλακετα μπηκε κανονικα? .. δεν το καταλαβα  ... Πυκνωτη δε νομιζω να μη βρω.. 1μF/250 μου φαινεται πολυ συνηθισμενη τιμη... απλα δεν εχω προλαβει να παω να τον αγορασω!  ... Εχεις καποια σχεση με τον Μανο που αρχικα ανοιξε το θεμα? (Ηρακλειο και οι δυο ή απλα ο ιδιος λογαριασμος!?  ) Ευχαριστω!


Δεν εχω απολυτως καμια σχεσει με τον Μανο που ανοιξε το θεμα.

Σε ρωτησα για τον πυκνωτη διοτι προεξεχει 
και δεν εχει πολυ χωρο.

----------


## gsfakian

> Δεν εχω απολυτως καμια σχεσει με τον Μανο που ανοιξε το θεμα.
> 
> Σε ρωτησα για τον πυκνωτη διοτι προεξεχει 
> και δεν εχει πολυ χωρο.


Ok, ειδα Μανος και Ηρακλειο και παρασυρθηκα  :Smile:  Η πλακετα μπηκε μια χαρα, ο 0,47 ειναι λεπτος.. ουτως η αλλως ο κανονικος θα μπει απο την αλλη πλευρα οποτε χωραει οσο μεγαλος και αν ειναι! Εκεινη την στιγμη τον εβαλα απο κατω για να ειναι παραλληλα στο δικο του και να 'φτασω' κοντα στο 1μF ! Ευχαριστω οπως και να'χει  :Smile:

----------


## liontas

Φίλε μου συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα.Μια παράκληση...Αν μπορείς να σημειώσεις επάνω στην φωτό με βελάκια που είχες ψυχρές κολήσεις για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι αρχάριοι να τις διακρίνουμε,
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gsfakian

> Φίλε μου συγχαρητήρια για το θέμα.Μια παράκληση...Αν μπορείς να σημειώσεις επάνω στην φωτό με βελάκια που είχες ψυχρές κολήσεις για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι αρχάριοι να τις διακρίνουμε,
> Ευχαριστώ


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Το σκεφτηκα και εγω κατοπιν εορτης, θεωρωντας οτι φαινονται.. ομως επειδη προσφατα εχω περασει σε windows 8 το μηχανημα ειναι ακομα αδειο και δεν εχω editor!... Ομως οπως ειχα διαβασει στο ρωσικο site μια σειρα απο την LG υπεφερε απο ψυχρες στα ρελε ελεγχου του μοτερ.. και αυτα ειναι τρια οπως φαινονται στην πρωτη φωτο και ηθελαν περασμα ΟΛΕΣ οι κολλησεις των επαφων τους (3 στο καθενα)... Ομως και ο πυκνωτης ηταν στον 'αερα' παρα την αλλαγη χωρητικοτητας του!... Υποθετω οτι επειδη τα σημεια ΙΣΧΥΟΣ στην πλακετα ειναι ενισχυμενα με δακτυλιους μεταλλικους, εκει επεσε πολυ λιγη ποσοτητα κολλησης, οποτε πιθανως και σε αλλα σημεια οπου εχει δηλαδη αυτους τους δακτυλιους να εχει ή να κινδυνευει να εμφανισει το ιδιο προβλημα... αλλα τωρα που το μαθαμε...!! χ α χα χα  :Smile:  Αν παλι εννοεις πως να διακρινεις μια ψυχρη κολληση, ειναι σχετικα ευκολο... αν προκειται για παλιες κολλησεις με μολυβδο θα εχουν 'θολη' οψη εναντι των σωστων που ειναι γυαλιστερες, ενω γυρω απο την ακιδα του εξαρτηματος φαινεται μια κυκλικη ρωγμη ή και κενο/κοψιμο αν ειναι εκτεταμενη η ζημια... Αν οι κολλησεις ειναι lead-free τοτε εξαιρειται το πρωτο χαρακτηριστικο μιας και ολες εχουν την ιδια θολη οψη οποτε ψαχνεις μονο για ρωγμες κενα στην επιφανεια τους... IMG_0014.jpg (Υ.Γ. ξεχασα τον editor των windows! xa xa ok)

----------

liontas (18-10-12)

----------


## mxp

Παιδιά γεια σας, 
Ειμαι ο Μανος που ανοιξα το θέμα, ξανά κοντά σας μετά απο καιρό ...
Απο οτι βλέπω δέν λέει να κλείσει ...καταραμένο LG !
Θα σας στείλω το βραδάκι νεότερο μήνυμα σχετικά με την συνέχεια της ιστρίας...

----------


## konios

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ LG Κ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ (ΜΑΝΟΣ, GSFAKIAN). ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ. ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΩ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΝΙΚΟΣ

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ? ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΤΗΣ LG ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΑΚΡΗ... ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ LINK? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## ploukas

αν και ειναι πολυ παλιο το θεμα, το σφαλμα του ειναι το UE ή κολλημα χρονου, το λενε και οι οδηγιες χρηστη. ανισοκατανομη φορτιου στον καδο και ανομοιογενεια των ρουχων! ηπαρχει αισθητιρας 3D πανω στον καδο και σταματαει την τελευταια φαση του κυκλου που ειναι το στυψιμο.
τα γυριζει να τα φερει παλι σε σε σωστη θεση και ξανα προσπαθει να στιψει.
το προβλημα λυνετε με τους εξης ελενχους:
1.το πλυντηριο σταθερο στα ποδια του και να μην κουνιετε. αν παλι UE 
2.δοκιμη με ομοιογενη ρουχα. αν παλι UE 
3. αλλαγη αμορτισερ. αν παλι UE
4. αλλαγη πλακετας!!! 

ο αισθητηρας 3D δεν εχει τυχει να φταιει

----------

